# RAID Controller Isn't Working



## wright546 (Nov 17, 2017)

Hello Everyone,

I have a HP Proliant DL360 Gen7 with FreeBSD 11 installed and almost everything is working well.

The problem I'm having is that FreeBSD doesn't see the 4 hard drives that are installed.  I think it's because the RAID controller isn't being detected, but I can't figure out how to fix it.

/var/run/dmesg.boot shows:

```
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
pci1: <mass storage, RAID> at device 0.0 (no driver attached)
```
`pciconf -lv` shows:

```
atapci0@pci0:0:31:2:    class=0x01018f card=0x330d103c chip=0x3a208086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801JI (ICH10 Family) 4 port SATA IDE Controller'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = ATA
none3@pci0:5:0:0:       class=0x010400 card=0x00000000 chip=0x801011f8 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'PMC-Sierra Inc.'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = RAID
```

I've been searching around and "PMC-Sierra" requires the pmspcv(4) kernel module, but that seems to already be enabled and loaded.

```
kldload pmspcv.ko
kldload: can't load pmspcv.ko: module already loaded or in kernel
```
I was hoping I could manually attach a driver to the device with `pciconf` but I can't find a way to do that.

```
pciconf -a pci0:5:0:0
pci0:5:0:0: not attached
```
I'm going to keep searching but if anyone can offer any guidance I'd appreciate it.

Thanks!


----------



## leebrown66 (Nov 17, 2017)

HP and Dell RAID cards are usually designed to be RAID only.  Sometimes they also force the device to require their (HP/Dell) special driver, which may explain why FreeBSD can't associate the two.

You could try going into the card's setup and configure 4 RAID 0's with one disk each, see if they are recognised that way.

Probably your best bet though is to ask on the freebsd-hardware mailing lists.


----------



## ralphbsz (Nov 20, 2017)

First question: What are the four disks really connected to?  Open the machine, find the disks, find their wires, and trace them.

Second: Just because the card contains a chip that is manufactured by PMC-Sierra doesn't mean that it is a FreeBSD supported PMC-Sierra RAID card.  PMC makes a whole slew of products, many of which end up in OEM-built devices, which may then be branded by the names of their vendors (Dell, IBM, HP, ...).  Once you have the machine open, it would be a good idea to pull the RAID card out, and determine exactly what model it really is, and then see whether that model is supported by FreeBSD, and if yes, which driver it needs.

Once you have that, the next logical step might be to read the source code for the various driver to see which models they really support.


----------

